# What Is Ldme



## vicelore (18/11/08)

Hey guys,

well i keep hearing people saying LDME and i was wondering what they are talkin about.. 

I know DME is dry malt extract and LME is liquid malt extract.. But LDME . ???

I have googled and searched through the Abreviation articles on here but none of them list LDME....

Cheers guys


----------



## Pennywise (18/11/08)

Ligh Dry Malt Extract


----------



## Gavo (18/11/08)

Light Dry Malt Extract

Cheers
Gavo

Edit: Homebrewer79 beat me to it


----------



## vicelore (18/11/08)

Arhh.. and i look stupid again..

Thanks guys..


----------



## Pennywise (18/11/08)

vicelore said:


> Arhh.. and i look stupid again..
> 
> Thanks guys..




:lol: That's alright I know the feeling


----------



## vicelore (18/11/08)

Homebrewing has a serious ammount of Abreviations...


----------



## Pennywise (18/11/08)

It took me a while to figure out what the hell SWMBO meant, wasn't untill someone actually wrote it out


----------



## newguy (18/11/08)

While we're at it, what does "pHat" stand for? From the context I've figured out (right or wrong) that it's a straight-sided glass, but I can't figure out what it means.


----------



## matti (18/11/08)

pHat, I dunno :unsure:


----------



## Cracka (18/11/08)

newguy said:


> While we're at it, what does "pHat" stand for? From the context I've figured out (right or wrong) that it's a straight-sided glass, but I can't figure out what it means.




I think its PhAT

And you would have to ask warrenlw63 :icon_cheers:


----------



## Weizguy (18/11/08)

newguy said:


> While we're at it, what does "pHat" stand for? From the context I've figured out (right or wrong) that it's a straight-sided glass, but I can't figure out what it means.


I believe that it Warren's name for that specific style of straight-sided American pint glass.


----------



## jivesucka (6/2/10)

and it obviously ain't available from big w or kmart.


----------



## Gulpa (6/2/10)

vicelore said:


> Homebrewing has a serious ammount of Abreviations...



While we are at it. Ive been wondering what CAP is for a while now. Any clues?


----------



## fraser_john (6/2/10)

Gulpa said:


> While we are at it. Ive been wondering what CAP is for a while now. Any clues?



Classic American Pilsner I think


----------



## Gulpa (6/2/10)

fraser_john said:


> Classic American Pilsner I think



Yep. That fits. Thanks John.


----------



## Nick JD (6/2/10)

CAP ... in yo' ass. 

An easy way to remember American Weaslepiss.


----------



## Bribie G (6/2/10)

The other stuff I can never remember is the yeast codes such as W-34/70 or S-189 - takes about a year to learn most of them and I often post a comment and put the hyphen or the slash in the wrong place and some smartarse always posts immediately, using the correct format - ain't they clever.


----------



## fraser_john (6/2/10)

BribieG said:


> The other stuff I can never remember is the yeast codes such as W-34/70 or S-189 - takes about a year to learn most of them and I often post a comment and put the hyphen or the slash in the wrong place and some smartarse always posts immediately, using the correct format - ain't they clever.



Yeah, whats wrong with bloody dry swiss lager or dry american ale or dry freakin german lager? Cripes. Numbers and codes......not good for the old fading memory!


----------



## Phoney (6/2/10)

SNPA had me confused for a long while....

As for SWMBO, I had to google that one :lol:


----------

